# Alexa Bliss Latest Victim Of Nude Hackers



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Source : www.news.com.au / April 28, 2017

http://www.news.com.au/sport/more-s...s/news-story/f12001fd62cb26198c5f0337112cdb8d


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

They are fake, this is old news. AnD THAT site is fake :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I googled them cuz research, the 4 or so pics that are claiming to be her there is nothing identifying about them, can't see face in any of them, no dyed hair. I call bullshit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Sun says a the end "We have yet to verify the authenticity of the photos". Because it is not her, an they are fake. I am not sure why OP posted this. This was established a couple months ago.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> The Sun says a the end "We have yet to verify the authenticity of the photos". Because it is not her, an they are fake. I am not sure why OP posted this. This was established a couple months ago.


the article is new and the pictures that are circling around aren't the same fakes as before, irregardless though this shit is stupid.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Regardless they are still fakes. I think this thread has now hit an impass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:fakenews


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

I know I saw the photos on pornhub they certainly look like her I kind of think its her


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

They are not her, they have never been verified as her. They are all fakes anyway.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

there was also a Trish Stratrus video is that legit?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

"The Sun reports..."

That says it all really :lol

:deanfpalm


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

This was a cruel joke.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

They are fakes from 2014


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Going through this again eh?


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm only interested in the Sheamus nudes anymore


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Ugh, OP got me excited for a moment.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

The link to the original thread where the fakes are posted (the creator says they are fake in their) the fakes are still their so be advised.
http://nudewwedivas.forumcommunity.net/?t=57166660


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

adamclark52 said:


> I'm only interested in the Sheamus nudes anymore











(Had to do it mate)


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

There's no way she doesn't have nudes and one of these days they'll drop for real and it'll be


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Fake. Every thread this OP makes is shit.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks like The Sun deleted it. Good stuff Sun.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> (Had to do it mate)


as if. more like:


----------

